# Slow operation and 'suspend' close down



## IanAB (Feb 7, 2000)

I have recently updated my machine in two ways:

(a) Downloaded Microsoft's y2k update to my Windows 95 system; (b) down-loaded an upgrade of Computer Associates VET anti-virus system to v 10.1.10.2.

My system is Windows 95 on an Octek 486 machine with Lotus Smart-suite and Corel Word Perfect, Eudora email plus a few other small systems. The hard-drive is about 2.9gb and is about half full of systems and folders, etc.

(1) The operation of the system in Word Perfect, Lotus Word Pro 97, Notepad and Wordpad after these upgrades is noticeably slower but the free space on the hard drive is about the same before and after the changes. Operation of Microsoft Internet Explorer is generally quicker.

(2) since the y2k upgrade, if I leave the computer for a period and the screen shuts down as it is not in use, or I click on Suspend', it will not open up again.

Only by switching the screen off and then on will a message show No Input' or similar. The only way to get the system up again is to switch it off, wait 15 secs, then on again. Then in opening, the screen asks for Scandisk which I usually run, and it shows bad sectors, which I correct, of course.

Although Scandisk is on the opening screen, when I press a key to activate, it does not work and I have to click on the Icon on the screen from where it will work.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Did this ever get solved? You posted in the OTHER forum, but it is a windows 9x question. If you didn't get it fixed, please let us know and we will move it to the correct forum so you can get help with it.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

7/9 added two pay to listen to music sites

I've gotten 5 $18 amazon.com GCs in 4 weeks listening to music! http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

